# Navionics gold or silver?



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a 19 blazer. Should I have the 50 and go with silver or will the gold he worth the extra cash?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

depends on your machine, id get the platinum if your machine will run it


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm currently trying to sell a Navionics Platinum for only 150. It's brand new, it didn't work in my hummingbird 597. I just never returned it. I live in navarre. Let me know if you are interested. They retail for 200 brand new....


----------



## WeighGood24 (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a Raymarine unit (dragonfly) with navionics gold and I love it, I fish all inshore and back country waters. So far everything that the charts have shown has been accurate to within a few feet as far as channel markers, oyster beds, etc.


----------

